# gelöst Pdf Ausdruck meist nicht möglich

## Tinitus

Hallo,

auf meinem Brother MFC 8860DN istseit neuestem kein PDF Ausdruck mehr möglich.

Es kommt nur noch der Fehler als Ausruck:

Error Name;

ioerror

Command;

flushfile

operand stack;

--filetype--

--arraytype--

Manchmal geht es aber auch. Kann es aber nicht reproduzieren.

Das alles scheint seit dem letzten Cups Update aufzutreten...

Davor ging es tadellos.

Habt Ihr dazu eine Idee/Lösungsansatz.

G. R.Last edited by Tinitus on Mon Sep 28, 2009 7:23 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Klaus Meier

Alte Version von Cups testen. Mal mit Windows, Ubuntu oder ähnlichem testen. Kann ein Problem des Druckers sein oder vonGentoo.

----------

## Tinitus

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> Alte Version von Cups testen. Mal mit Windows, Ubuntu oder ähnlichem testen. Kann ein Problem des Druckers sein oder vonGentoo.

 

Hallo,

es scheint noch mehr Leute mit dem gleichen Problem zu geben.

Eine ppd von Brother für den Brother 8840D brachte die Lösung.

Danke mal!

G. R.

----------

